# Java Servlet doPost request, Mehrere Parameter mit demselben Namen aus Tabellenzeilen



## Egnbkts (5. Nov 2021)

Ich versuche grade mehrere Zeilen aus einer Tabelle wiederzugeben. Wenn in meiner Tabelle nur ein Feld mit einem Namen ist, dann klappt es.

*Nur mit einem Feld:*

[CODE lang="html" title="Form"]<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="id"</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="id"</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="submit" value="senden"</td>
</tr>[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="Java Servlet doPost"]
string[] nummer = request.getParamterValues("id");
for (int x = 0; 1 < nummer.length ; x++){
    system.out.println("<br>Nummer: " + nummer[x]) 
}[/CODE]

*Und ich möchte nun mehrere Felder ausgegeben haben:*

[CODE lang="html" title="Form Post"]<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="id"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="vorname"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="nachname"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="id"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="vorname"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="nachname"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="submit" value="senden"></td>
</tr>
[/CODE]

*Was ich bis jetzt versucht habe:*
[CODE lang="java" title="Java Servlet doPost"]String[] nummer = request.getParameterValues("id");
String[] vname = request.getParameterValues("vorname");

for (int x = 0; 1 < nummer.length ; x++){
    System.out.println("<br>Nr: " + nummer[x] + " Vorname: " + Arrays.toString(vname));
}[/CODE]

Im Anhang habe ich testweise nur zwei Felder(ID und Vorname)


*Was übersehe ich?*


----------



## Egnbkts (5. Nov 2021)

hier im Code habe ich einen Fehler bei der for-Schleife. Natürlich muss die 1 mit der x ersetzt werden ^^.


----------



## Egnbkts (5. Nov 2021)

Ich habe es gelöst. 

Ich muss einfach den "String vname" mit hochzählen.


----------

